# GXE Distributor help



## CaStanza (Mar 29, 2004)

Does anybody know where I might find a used 87 GXE distributor + cap? I have to get mine replaced, and as I'm just graduating College it would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

CaStanza said:


> Does anybody know where I might find a used 87 GXE distributor + cap? I have to get mine replaced, and as I'm just graduating College it would be helpful. Thank you.


I recommend buying a new distributor cap (and rotor also) but are you replacing the distributor because of oil inside or something else? In most cases a used one will have the same problem as the one you are replacing. But if you have to get something now check at a local self service salvage yard where you pull the parts yourself they are typically the cheapest alternative. Also consider pulling the cap (as you replace it with a new one) and spraying electrical parts cleaner inside the distributor to wash some of the oil out. You may have to just get a new one.
Good Luck in your quest

Troy


----------

